# spring crappies



## larry2473

I do a lot of crappie fishing where I live just wanting a few ideals to try somewhere else for a change of pace. Any ideas from nw ohio


----------



## idontknow316

Sandusky bay is a great spot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake

If you want to travel and spend a weekend in NE Ohio West Branch has awesome crappie fishing! They also have a state park campground there also! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake

Larry2473 if you come to Fish west branch get in touch with me I will do my best to to give any help needed and If I don't have my kids would be glad to tag along or you can go with me! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63

Lake Erie marinas can produce if you can find them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## larry2473

What is the size of crappie you usually catch in the west branch? I fish a river where I live average around 11" got 2 over 15" this year. I don't eat any just like fishing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake

Lots of 11 and up the biggest I caught is 16 3/4 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473

That's a nice one


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473

There is a picture both crappies are 15 1/2" and 10 1/2" gill


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king

larry2473 said:


> There is a picture both crappies are 15 1/2" and 10 1/2" gill
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's my dream...a man cave with all great lakes fish mounted 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chardoncrestliner

If you don't mind travelling, early last spring I went up to Pymantuning whick is on the Ohio/Pennsylvania border. 

You can't use anything larger than a 20 hp outboard motor or of course an electric trolling motor.

We fished on the northside trolling worm harnesses and we caught walleye, crappie and perch all day long.

But, be careful, because you'll lose alot of lures and spinners unless you keep your rigs up high because of all the buried trees and brush. It is a very shallow lake, but the fishing is just tremendous.

Dale


----------



## larry2473

I would like to get one more crappie, at least one more gill, and a couple perch for my cabinet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473

This cabinet is around 72" long and 36" tall. I'm going to use this for a tv stand I would also like to do a coffee table and end tables. I would like to have walleye and bass or trout in them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jshbuckeye

Thats a pretty good idea the tv sits on top then, we are in the market for a new tv and I have been thinking of different ideas of how to sit and or hang it on the wall, making this alot shallower with sides going up beside the side of the tv has me rethinking the shelf now it could be a display case.


----------



## larry2473

I'm also going to make a matching coffee table and end tables when I get more fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite

I know you said nw Ohio, but I caught some really nice crappie in mosquito lake last spring and thru the summer they just got bigger. I'm telling you mosquito lake in ne Ohio is gonna have some monsters this year.


----------



## larry2473

Where is mosquito and how big is it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite

larry2473 said:


> Where is mosquito and how big is it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's in NE Ohio its about a mile wide and there's a north end that has about 2 miles of fish able water and a southend with about 5.5 miles to fish. It's a pretty big inland lake. There are no hp restrictions, but there is a no wake on the northend of the causeway.


----------



## larry2473

What all kinds of fish are in there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer

Mosquito is known as a walleye lake but there are nice crappie, bass perch too. I feel it is one of the better inland fisheries in Ohio.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...squitoLakeFishingMap/tabid/19542/Default.aspx


----------



## Bw3

True that ezbite same here caught limit many days all over 10in at Mosquito!


----------



## larry2473

Might have to check it out what towns are around there to stay for couple day trip


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

